# Ok here are my lab results



## LadyDi (Apr 28, 2012)

Once again, I truly appreciate any insight into this. My family and friends are tired of hearing me talk about my thyroid. My Doctor also said my Vitamin D is low at 29 so he has me on 10,000 daily of Vitamin D. Here goes, not sure if what I'm posting is what's needed.

TSH 4.19 mIU/L Reference Range or 20 years 0.40-4.50
T4 FREE 1.3 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL
T3 TOTAL 94 76-181 ng/dL
T3 UPTAKE 29 22-35 %
T4 TOTAL (THYROXINE) 10.6 H 4.8-10.4 mcg/dL

Thanks again for any words of wisdom.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyDi said:


> Once again, I truly appreciate any insight into this. My family and friends are tired of hearing me talk about my thyroid. My Doctor also said my Vitamin D is low at 29 so he has me on 10,000 daily of Vitamin D. Here goes, not sure if what I'm posting is what's needed.
> 
> TSH 4.19 mIU/L Reference Range or 20 years 0.40-4.50
> T4 FREE 1.3 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL
> ...


Based on the above labs, I feel you are very hypo. The most telling result is the T3 which is Total (not free) and because that is comprised of bound, unbound (FREE T3) and rT3 and because it is horribly low, I am basing my decision on that for FREE T3 is your active hormone.

I am betting you feel exhausted? Not to mention that I doubt if any of us here would like to have a TSH of 4.19

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or lower and FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Here is info.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

TSH reference range
http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716

Have you had any antibodies' tests or an ultra-sound of the thyroid?


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks so much Andros for your quick reply. Yes I feel exhausted pretty much of the time. I am as I said earlier feeling pretty much like a hypondriac and although I have plenty of support my family and friends are starting to think I'm a bit of a whiner. I am getting ready to start a new job in the next couple weeks so I think I need to get in and see another Doctor as mine believes my labs are where they should be. Once I start this new job I won't have any time off for a while. I have not had an ultrasound but have two sheets of lab tests they did. What am I looking for as far as antibodies? Finally someone believes me !!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyDi said:


> Thanks so much Andros for your quick reply. Yes I feel exhausted pretty much of the time. I am as I said earlier feeling pretty much like a hypondriac and although I have plenty of support my family and friends are starting to think I'm a bit of a whiner. I am getting ready to start a new job in the next couple weeks so I think I need to get in and see another Doctor as mine believes my labs are where they should be. Once I start this new job I won't have any time off for a while. I have not had an ultrasound but have two sheets of lab tests they did. What am I looking for as far as antibodies? Finally someone believes me !!!


We all believe you! Validation is sooooooooooooooooo important.

Here are some very important tests. 
And some additional information!

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSH ref. range
http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Ultra-sound would be important.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by LadyDi
> Once again, I truly appreciate any insight into this. My family and friends are tired of hearing me talk about my thyroid. My Doctor also said my Vitamin D is low at 29 so he has me on 10,000 daily of Vitamin D. Here goes, not sure if what I'm posting is what's needed.
> 
> TSH 4.19 mIU/L Reference Range or 20 years 0.40-4.50
> ...


After getting the runaround from just about every endocrinologist around I have made an appointment with a family practice doctor who I have heard will refer her patients to an endocrinologist. Apparently you can't get in to see one around here without a referral. I even offered to pay cash but sorry to say it didn't seem to help. My appt is Friday, here's hoping she will help me get in to see someone. 
Does anyone think by raising my Synthroid it would help or am I looking at the addition of another medication? I've tried to look at all the information but just can't seem to figure it out. Also, where should me levels be so I'm feeling better. I know my TSH should be between 1 and 2. A friend of mine went to her Dr. and her TSH was slightly over 2 and she was put on Cytomel in addition to her Synthroid of .125 mcg but my Dr. says my TSH is good at 4.19. :confused0003:


----------

